#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Ειδική προσαύξηση

## dimitrisvr32

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα θέμα σχετικά με την ειδική προσαύξηση. Όταν ξεκίνησα το 2008 σαν άνεργος Χημικός μηχανικός (πλήρωνα μόνος τις εισφορές) κατέβαλα κανονικά την ειδική προσαύξηση. το 2009 που έπιασα τελικά δουλειά σε μια εταιρία δεν δήλωσα να φεύγει κανονικά η ειδική προσαύξηση από τον μισθό μου αλλά πίστευα (δυστηχώς) ότι θα μου ερχόταν κάποια ειδοποίηση από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να πληρώσω την ειδική προσαύξηση. Το 2011 σε συνεννόηση με τον εργοδότη η ειδική προσαύξηση ξεκίνησε να παρακρατείται κανονικά από τον μισθό μου μέχρι σήμερα. Τώρα (πολύ αργά), σκαλίζοντας λίγο την κατάσταση επικοινώνησα με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να καταβάλω την ειδική προσαύξηση για να μου δώσουν την ενημερώτητα. Υπάρχουν οι εξής ερωτήσεις

Υπάρχει άλλος που βρεθηκε στην ίδια κατάσταση; Αν ναι πως το αντιμετώπισε;Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να διαγραφεί μόνο το χρονικό διάστημα που δεν είχα πληρώσει την ειδική προσαύξηση ουτως ώστε να μην χαθούν και τα χρήματα για το 2008 με 2009;Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση, δεδομένου ότι οι καιροί είναι οικονομικά δύσκολοι;

----------

